# Artisan Roast, Edinburgh



## Andy Blyth

I just found this place online. I didn't know it existed, so I am going to give it a whirl on Sunday. Should be good.

http://www.artisanroast.co.uk/

Anyone bean? (


----------



## funinacup

Fantastic company - everyone knows their stuff! Only visited the Edinburgh store once, been to the Glasgow store a few times now, love it!


----------



## Andy Blyth

I'm going tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## funinacup

They've just got a new machine, a Kees Van Der Westen, sexual!


----------



## Glenn

I'm looking forward to the review. I have only heard good things too


----------



## Andy Blyth

Sorry everyone. I'm disappointed with myself that I never followed up with this review. Better late than never, eh?

I visited Artisan Roast and ordered a double espresso, and to be honest, I wasn't that impressed. It was very short and slightly bitter, but I wasn't too bothered because I wasn't there for the cafe experience anyway. I was more interested in the possible local source of freshly roasted beans.

I bought 250g of their finest roasted whole beans and toddled off home. Again, I'm sad to say I wasn't very impressed. They didn't produce great crema and I thought they had a bit of a funny taste. I persevered with the whole bag, but it didn't get any better.

Now, I know this is all doom and gloom so far, but please keep reading.

Fast forward a year and I change my job. My local coffee shop when I'm at work (Loudons Cafe, Fountainbridge, Edinburgh - separate review to follow) source their coffee beans from Artisan Roast. I was skeptical at first, but when I tasted it, it was very nice indeed. I got chatting with the proprietor about it and he gave me some beans to take home.

Well, these beans were (i think) the best beans I've ever had. The espresso was an absolute dream every time. Thick, gloopy, sweet, beautiful!!

I'm aware I'm waffling now so to cut a long story short, although my first impressions weren't great, I'm quite quickly changing my mind now. I think maybe I was just unlucky and had a bad experience.

I probably wouldn't use the place as a cafe, but I'd certainly consider trying their beans again.

I shall return..............


----------



## grabulasa

They have a branch (cafe/roaster. and a new upcoming one next week) here in Kuala Lumpur and as it's close to my work place, it's one of the few sources I have for fresh beans.

My experience with their espresso blends have generally been positive, and SO on the so-so side (got a bitter bag once). Sadly, quality of the shots in their cafe, RAW, has gone down a tad bit due to changes in baristas. But it's still much better than what KL has to offer.


----------



## Spooks

Must confess I came across this cafe after drinking at the normal Starbucks and Costa stores and it was a revalation. Ok if I'm honest you wouldn't burn fire wood in the shop but the coffee either in espresso or flat white is always presented great with a fantastic taste, it's a strange taste to some but love the sweetness and depth. I strive to recreate this from my home set up but I have had inconsistent results but I think that's more my machine than the beans. Heartily recommended, oh and they even allowed me in with my pooch one day, can't ask for more IMHO


----------



## Milesy

I am a big fan of the Glasgow one. The double espresso can vary a little (as expected) but are generally mouth watering imho. I am in the process of dialling my grinder and machine into their espresso blend just now


----------



## topgun23

Same, visited the Glasgow one yesterday and was impressed.


----------



## Spooks

Visited the Glasgow branch today and thoroughly enjoyed it, more of a range of beans to choose from and as always delicious. Challenged them to a bit of latte art and asked them for a dragon on my flat white but they never took the challenge up lol. Friendly staff and informative so if I'm Glasgow I will be back


----------

